# Camp Fire Controversy



## Extreme Fishing (Apr 24, 2006)

Well let me first off say that I do not know the answer to this question, but we had one hell of a night last night amongst 9 of us on our lease. One of the guys started all of this by making a comment about a Game Wardens authority, which we all know is high. The statement made was "you have to give a game warden access (a key or combination) to your property", then all hell broke loose. The guy that made the comment owned 325 acres, and he had given a game warden a key to his property to access at any time, as this was "THE LAW". 

Another said you do not have to give access, as they can jump a fence, walk in and check anyone at anytime, this is what most of us thought during all of this b.s..

Then another jumped in and said that if you have high fenced property, and you do not give them access, they can cut your lock on your gate and or the fence to access.

Then another chimed in and said that was not true, they could use a ladder and climb across, but they could not cut locks, chains, fences, etc..

This debate lasted for 3 hours, and they still woke up heated at each other. I just was curious, since I had to listen to all of this %%$*()^%$# last night!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like another one of them BEER leases instead of a Deer lease-tell them to grow the he77 up or quit drinking if they can't handle it...Jesus Christ !


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm we give m a key the change the lock....WW


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

What do y'all have to hide is what i would like to know???Who gives a Dayumd? I invite them in !!!!!!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Good thing they did not get into politics or it could have turned out bad....lol.....:rotfl:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

What if??????? Chuck Norris was a warden HMMMMMMMM


----------



## Extreme Fishing (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey catchy there is nothing to hide as im with you, they can come in anytime they wish as far as im concerned, as there is has been no wrong doing! It was a comment by one of the guys on the lease I think just to stir it up last night, and man he did...after this morning on the way home I was laughing as sometimes people just love to argue for the sake of it! BEER lease for a few, but still fun had by all!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Extreme Fishing said:


> Hey catchy there is nothing to hide as im with you, they can come in anytime they wish as far as im concerned, as there is has been no wrong doing! It was a comment by one of the guys on the lease I think just to stir it up last night, and man he did...after this morning on the way home I was laughing as sometimes people just love to argue for the sake of it! BEER lease for a few, but still fun had by all!


Lol, Did y'all see any deer?


----------



## Extreme Fishing (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes..and shot 2 doe, waiting on the rut!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> What do y'all have to hide is what i would like to know???Who gives a Dayumd? I invite them in !!!!!!


 I'm with you. Seems like the GW's usually show up either mid morning or after the evening hunt. We always ask if they want to join us for breakfast or supper. You would be surprised at how much information about deer movement, best leases in the area, people who are leasing, what Big Bucks they see driving around and where, and great stories the Game Wardens can tell. In my experience, 99.9% of Texas GW'S are great men doing a good job. One time a GW had agreed to come by at dusk and have ribs and beans with me and my wife after I showed him how good they were looking and smelling about 4 oclock. When he came back at 630 or so, I opened up the foil and they burnt to a crisp while we were out hunting. I forgot to close the damper down. I felt so stupid, but he got a good laugh out of it. Luckily, I had some Johnsonville Brats and venison sausage links for a backup. We still ate good! Them all day beans are hard to beat anyway. I killed a nice buck in Brownwood one morning when the local GW told me he had saw a nice buck crossing the county Rd. onto our place along a creekbed in the mornings about daylight several times in the last couple years. I got that buck the next morning. They are a great source of information and interesting to talk to.


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

Opinions are just like another part of your body and everyone has at least one............


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

This one isn't opinion. It's law. TPWD game wardens are legally (and specifically) empowered to access any property, public or private, where fish or game (the property of the people of the State of Texas) are known to range. They also do not need a reasonable articulable suspicion of lawbreaking, probable cause, a search warrant or permission in order to search a game bag, cooler or other area where fish or game may be secreted or stored in the field or on field roads. 

Contrary to popular myth, they are not empowered to search a private home or a vehicle on a public road without one of the above (like any other LEO). 

At least some GWs do carry bolt cutters and locks and chains to use if needed in order to discharge their lawful functions - however cutting locks or fences is a last resort to most. 

Landowners are not required by law to provide GW's access to property. They do not need the landowners cooperation or consent.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Sounds like another one of them BEER leases instead of a Deer lease-tell them to grow the he77 up or quit drinking if they can't handle it...Jesus Christ !


What if the guys like to drink beer at night around the fire, it is all of a sudden not a "real" deer lease. They are less deer hunter than you and those that don't drink a beer in the evening? And I didn't see him mention them being drunk? Then you imply they are hiding something?!
Why come out and attack the guy? He asked a question, told us about a funny debate at his lease and you turn around and look down your nose and make several judgements about his lease and it's members, and tell them to grow up or quit drinking? ***


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Hahaha. Catchy jus bein catchy. I think he has a bad taste in his mouth over his last party lease!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Extreme Fishing said:


> Well let me first off say that I do not know the answer to this question, but we had one hell of a night last night amongst 9 of us on our lease. One of the guys started all of this by making a comment about a Game Wardens authority, which we all know is high. The statement made was "you have to give a game warden access (a key or combination) to your property", then all hell broke loose. The guy that made the comment owned 325 acres, and he had given a game warden a key to his property to access at any time, as this was "THE LAW".
> 
> Another said you do not have to give access, as they can jump a fence, walk in and check anyone at anytime, this is what most of us thought during all of this b.s..
> 
> ...


Those guys got all riled up over THAT topic??? Whats to get so heated about?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Those guys got all riled up over THAT topic??? Whats to get so heated about?


DEER HUNTERS....Go figure!!!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

deke said:


> What if the guys like to drink beer at night around the fire, it is all of a sudden not a "real" deer lease. They are less deer hunter than you and those that don't drink a beer in the evening? And I didn't see him mention them being drunk? Then you imply they are hiding something?!
> Why come out and attack the guy? He asked a question, told us about a funny debate at his lease and you turn around and look down your nose and make several judgements about his lease and it's members, and tell them to grow up or quit drinking? ***


Get off me ROACH, i was siding with the OP, Are you drunk /stoned or cranial challenged?I responded to the idoits that can not apparently handle their liquor Or their tempers in Deer camp! sounds definitely as if they have something to hide if they want to TRY and lock the GW's out of their camp-NO BRAINER on that one ROACH! I didn't attack the OP, just the Ignorant Beer hunters ...I mean Deer hunter's shooting their mouth's off about hiding from the GW's ! Do YOU have SOMETHING to HIDE ????? Back off-i don't have any tolerance for Deer camp idiot's !!! I have my drinks -AFTER the hunt around the nightly camp fire but i can handle my liquor-a lot can't and i have NO tolerance for that! Get on someone else because you WILL NOT WIN with ME!And as for liking to drink their beer , More power to them-i bring Beer with me for my "Good" fellow hunters iced down and ready to drink-IT IS THE ONES THAT HAVE TO BE BABY SITTED and CAN NOT handle their liquor that i despise....They bring camp life down!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Get off me ROACH, i was siding with the OP, Are you drunk /stoned or cranial challenged?I responded to the idoits that can not apparently handle their liquor Or their tempers in Deer camp! sounds definitely as if they have something to hide if they want to TRY and lock the GW's out of their camp-NO BRAINER on that one ROACH! I didn't attack the OP, just the Ignorant Beer hunters ...I mean Deer hunter's shooting their mouth's off about hiding from the GW's ! Do YOU have SOMETHING to HIDE ????? Back off-i don't have any tolerance for Deer camp idiot's !!! I have my drinks -AFTER the hunt around the nightly camp fire but i can handle my liquor-a lot can't and i have NO tolerance for that! Get on someone else because you WILL NOT WIN with ME!And as for liking to drink their beer , More power to them-i bring Beer with me for my "Good" fellow hunters iced down and ready to drink-IT IS THE ONES THAT HAVE TO BE BABY SITTED and CAN NOT handle their liquor that i despise....They bring camp life down!


Man, where in the WORLD did you get off on that tangent????

Just because someone doesn't want someone having free range of their land doesnt mean they have something to hide.

Hell, I dont want game wardens trampling all through my woods either.... A) because I dont want ANYBODY in my woods, and B) its dangerous.

The likelihood of a warden tromping through the woods on your property is slim to none anyway.

Does that mean that I am doing something illegal and trying to hide it??? Nooooooooo.....

I guess you are just making an assumption, just like the beer drinking part.

The topic is a valid conversation to be brought up when there are lease members/land owners are gathered together. Now, do I think it deserves alllll that hype that seems to have occurred?? Definetely not.... I dont see how people could get butt-hurt about that... If anybody, they should be mad at the state, not each other...

I assure you that we have had some very heated conversations around our campfire about all KINDS of topics, and I can count on one hand how many beers were consumed during the convos....

You jumped the gun on this dude.... Since assumptions seem to be popular on this thread, I am assuming that you are accusing the OP and his comrades of being people involved in suspicious/illegal activity and alchoholics.

Tisk Tisk Catchy.... Tisk Tisk


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Man, where in the WORLD did you get off on that tangent????
> 
> Just because someone doesn't want someone having free range of their land doesnt mean they have something to hide.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct , you have made an *** umtion of your self trying to argue with me, YOU SEEM LIKE A NICE YOUNG MAN BUT YOU HAVE A VERY BITTER SMART MOUTH "i think it is not intentional but you are still learning" AND YOU CAN'T SEEM TO DRAW THE LINE/TELL THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN GROWN -UPS GIVING EACH OTHER A HARD TIME AND MAKING true accusations!Your'e wet behind the ears so i'll let you go kiddo! This rubbish you posted is a tangent because you just don't care for me boa and that hurts my feelings about....well it doesn't hurt them at all lol! Go back and Really read the OP and all of it's content then Don't get back to me! ONCE AGAIN for you SLOW readers , every thing i posted was based on the Op's thread-not a bad one ether, I know where he is coming from! Sorry you have problems with GW's but that's your own personal problems so leave me out of it! I HAVE NO PROBS WITH BEER DRINKING at the lease until it becomes a BEER lease loaded with Hot Heads and Firearms and Grown Men don't get in a heated argument "9 "of them anyway and hold a heated grudge through the next morning w/out some kind of Alcohol being involved! If they do , then it's time to part way's...what kind of camp life is that!! You'll get it when your nuts drop!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> DEER HUNTERS....Go figure!!!!!


Watch it....!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Man, where in the WORLD did you get off on that tangent????
> *
> Just because someone doesn't want someone having free range of their land* doesnt mean they have something to hide.
> 
> Justinsfa it doesn't matter if you DON'T WANT gw's on your land, they can and will enter anytime they want! I simply welcome them because it helps me keep the land legal! They don't just come in a trapes around .......LMAO, THIS KILLS ME!!! They will however show up after the morning hunt and after the evening hunt "if they show up at all" and you can bet your sweet little tail end if they show up, they have been scoping you out through Binoc's or a spotting scope Or a shot tracer "only after dark"! It's OK, you are a young East Texas hunter and have heard many a story about the bad ole Gw's eyeballing y'all all of the time lol....Not True! Good hunting and tight lines young Man---oh and watch out for them BAD ole GW's


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd love a GW looking over my property. Call me crazy. If you aren't doing anything wrong then.....


----------



## redspeckmedic (Jul 14, 2009)

As far it goes for the guys (Game Wardens) that are out there trying to make sure that illegal fishing and hunting is not being committed, well let me tell ya they are way underpaid and way understaffed. Most game wardens do the job not for the money but for the love of the outdoors. 

Ive got a sixteen yearole that plans on going to SFA to get a degree in Wildlife game management and then go become a Game Warden or try to find a Game Ranch to work on.

These guys are welcome on my places at any given time no questions asked. Well gents it is amazing how a simple posting can cause a stir, lets all just have a good time and enjoy everyday that were above the soil.

Tight lines and and Good Hunting to all.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I am not a lawyer so I do not know if it is legal for them to do this or that but I can tell you if you treat them with respect and hospitality like anyone else they usually return the favor. I enjoy talking to them and wish I would see more of them. I used to have a camp very visible from the County rd. and we got regular yearly visits. Were camp is now I rarely see them anymore. I spoke to one 2 weeks ago and during dove season. Up here they are polite and professional, Im sure there are bad apples in every bunch. Overall, I have a positive opinion of the GW'S and the job they are doing. They are understaffed and underpaid.


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

You can do it the easy or hard way. IMO good public relations with GW or any LE for that matter can and will serve you well
Curtis


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I personally would like to thank Kevin, the GW that hangs around Katy and Brookshire, while I watched him cross a fence and wade knee deep water through a rice field to come check my gun he suddenly dropped down in the rice cause he flushed two teal, which just happened to fly straight to my spread and bang, I finished my limit.....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TMWTim said:


> I'd love a GW looking over my property. Call me crazy. If you aren't doing anything wrong then.....


Eggzactly........!:cheers:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> justinsfa said:
> 
> 
> > Man, where in the WORLD did you get off on that tangent????
> ...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

redspeckmedic said:


> As far it goes for the guys (Game Wardens) that are out there trying to make sure that illegal fishing and hunting is not being committed, well let me tell ya they are way underpaid and way understaffed. Most game wardens do the job not for the money but for the love of the outdoors.
> 
> Ive got a sixteen yearole that plans on going to SFA to get a degree in Wildlife game management and then go become a Game Warden or try to find a Game Ranch to work on.
> 
> ...


If thats what your son wants to do, that is the best choice of college that he can make.

All my buddies did Forestry and Wildlife Management. SFA is a highly recognized school in those 2 fields....

Let me know if you ever need any info on the school or town. Also, if you want, I can give you names and contact info for a bunch of people that went down the same path that he wants to. They would be more than happy to talk with him about it and answer any questions that he may have about the college program or what to expect after graduation and in the WM field.

Axe em.


----------



## redspeckmedic (Jul 14, 2009)

If thats what your son wants to do, that is the best choice of college that he can make.

All my buddies did Forestry and Wildlife Management. SFA is a highly recognized school in those 2 fields....

Let me know if you ever need any info on the school or town. Also, if you want, I can give you names and contact info for a bunch of people that went down the same path that he wants to. They would be more than happy to talk with him about it and answer any questions that he may have about the college program or what to expect after graduation and in the WM field.


Hey thanks for the support and i will keep you in mind when we get closer to the decision time. Thanks again.:dance:


----------



## perfect10 (Nov 3, 2009)

"Hey thanks for the support and i will keep you in mind when we get closer to the decision time. Thanks again."

If your son is serious about SFA wildlife give me a call or an email. I have been here for seven years and am finishing my masters in a few months. Justin is right, if he enjoys the outdoors this is the best school for him. The are lots of good programs in the state but none of them come close to giving the hands on experience. As an undergraduate alone I was involved in the handling of over 1000 white-tail bucks, harvesting of two years worth of ducks for a study on teal, and spend between 6-9hrs per week in the field durring labs.

You should set up a trip for him to meet the faculty and see the dept. durring his jr or sr year of high school if possible.

Andy McCrady
936-552-6970
[email protected]


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Just for the record...........I too have a beer (or 2) at deer camp. YES, YES.....its hard to believe Im one of the few who have a beer at camp, and risking my reputation, might even catch a buzzzz by the time i go to bed.......BUTTT in the morning when the coffee is perking and the alarm goes off at 5am, Im still ready to go hunt. Oh, and if the GW shows up for a visit, then he's lucky to have met us !


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

texas8point said:


> Just for the record...........I too have a beer (or 2) at deer camp. YES, YES.....its hard to believe Im one of the few who have a beer at camp, and risking my reputation, might even catch a buzzzz by the time i go to bed.......BUTTT in the morning when the coffee is perking and the alarm goes off at 5am, Im still ready to go hunt. Oh, and if the GW shows up for a visit, then he's lucky to have met us !


X2


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

I always give `em the gate combo and then show them where we hunt, where we note who is in what blind for the day, etc. 

I figure if we make it easier on them to see we are doing things right, they will have more time to catch those that aren't...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

texas8point said:


> Just for the record...........I too have a beer (or 2) at deer camp. YES, YES.....its hard to believe Im one of the few who have a beer at camp, and risking my reputation, might even catch a buzzzz by the time i go to bed.......BUTTT in the morning when the coffee is perking and the alarm goes off at 5am, Im still ready to go hunt. Oh, and if the GW shows up for a visit, then he's lucky to have met us !





catchysumfishy said:


> X2


X3


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

...Jesus Christ ![/QUOTE]

He had nothing to do with it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Sounds like another one of them BEER leases instead of a Deer lease-tell them to grow the he77 up or quit drinking if they can't handle it...Jesus Christ !


I'm not sure why you felt it necessary to twist off on these guys, but, this post as well as your subsequent posts on this thread are/were out of line. You were in no way provoked to go on your little tirade.

My suggestion would be to chill out while you can still post in the Hunting Forum. This sort of instigation is not welcome here.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> I'm not sure why you felt it necessary to twist off on these guys, but, this post as well as your subsequent posts on this thread are/were out of line. You were in no way provoked to go on your little tirade.
> 
> My suggestion would be to chill out while you can still post in the Hunting Forum. This sort of instigation is not welcome here.


PM sent!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

espanolabass said:


> ...Jesus Christ !


He had nothing to do with it.[/QUOTE]

I'm Sorry and you are Absolutely correct!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

lol,,I love to have a few cold ones with those guys and stir the pot up! rotfl!

Bet we could throw a few twist and scenarios in there to shake them up real good.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

waterspout said:


> lol,,I love to have a few cold ones with those guys and stir the pot up! rotfl!
> 
> Bet we could throw a few twist and scenarios in there to shake them up real good.


And that is having Fun Spout! But why get shook up-not bashing but why? :cheers:


----------



## HarryK (Jun 5, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> I'm not sure why you felt it necessary to twist off on these guys, but, this post as well as your subsequent posts on this thread are/were out of line. You were in no way provoked to go on your little tirade.
> 
> My suggestion would be to chill out while you can still post in the Hunting Forum. This sort of instigation is not welcome here.


X100
Catchy - lighten up! can't deer leases be fun...or do we treat it like a well oiled machine?:rotfl: You know what happens when the machine breaks down.... don't ya? People have fun!!:biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

your over reading things into the shook up part.. just having fun,, kind of like trolling,, you got it amigo?!!!

Man catchy them boys on your old lease need to meet you at the academy or taco bell one.... hell I'm gonna buy you a beer or two and mail them so you can relax bud..or,, me and slopokey will just drink them and talk about ya! bwaahaha


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

HarryK said:


> X100
> Catchy - lighten up! can't deer leases be fun...or do we treat it like a well oiled machine?:rotfl: You know what happens when the machine breaks down.... don't ya? People have fun!!:biggrin:


I didn't mean it to be a slammer, and Yes, that is what my lease expectations are about-Fellowship and having not just a good time but a fun and Safe time too! Didn't mean to tick y'all off , but just this last time, i don't understand fellow hunter's getting that peo'ed enough to carry a grudge through the next day-Nuff outta my mouth! :cheers:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> I didn't mean it to be a slammer, and Yes, that is what my lease expectations are about-Fellowship and having not just a good time but a fun and Safe time too! Didn't mean to tick y'all off , but just this last time,* i don't understand fellow hunter's getting that peo'ed enough to carry a grudge through the next day*-Nuff outta my mouth! :cheers:


agreed,, kinda like the Inet. have fun and don't take it to heart! :doowapsta


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

waterspout said:


> your over reading things into the shook up part.. just having fun,, kind of like trolling,, you got it amigo?!!!
> 
> Man catchy them boys on your old lease need to meet you at the academy or taco bell one.... hell I'm gonna buy you a beer or two and mail them so you can relax bud..or,, me and slopokey will just drink them and talk about ya! bwaahaha


Could be it- i asked them to come down off of the Mountain -but they wouldn't! Sorry if i'm blazing at every little thing due to that bad deal! Sorry to Hijack and din't mean to tick "*Most* of ya'll off"! Spout-i needa drank!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

i kinda like ol bucky, he attracts alot of attention. the ol school wardens around here need refurbished. ever been accused of killing a pintail hen when in fact it was a gadwall hen? by a federal warden at that, just so happens he had two other gadwall hens in his boat that he wrote tickets for, poor hunters, should have known their ducks. do your best at following game laws and look out. locks can be shot off.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*X10*



TXPalerider said:


> I'm not sure why you felt it necessary to twist off on these guys, but, this post as well as your subsequent posts on this thread are/were out of line. You were in no way provoked to go on your little tirade.
> 
> My suggestion would be to chill out while you can still post in the Hunting Forum. This sort of instigation is not welcome here.


That's what I was thinkin, dang.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> I'm not sure why you felt it necessary to twist off on these guys, but, this post as well as your subsequent posts on this thread are/were out of line. You were in no way provoked to go on your little tirade.
> 
> My suggestion would be to chill out while you can still post in the Hunting Forum. This sort of instigation is not welcome here.


X2... I was pretty surprised at CatchySum's comments. As I was reading the thread I couldn't believe how his train-of-thought turned into his posts. All I can say is "I'm kinda glad, I don't know that guy, and that I'm not on a lease with him..."


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TexasJ said:


> X2... I was pretty surprised at CatchySum's comments. As I was reading the thread I couldn't believe how his train-of-thought turned into his posts. All I can say is "I'm kinda glad, I don't know that guy, and that I'm not on a lease with him..."


Keep it up, i apologized! This is a great forum and as i stated, it wasn't meant to tick anyone off-You will NEVER have to worry about hunting with me-I'm too safe ! Even with your statement, Good luck this year and through to '10 and may all of you have safe,happy and great hunts!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

so catchy.. how many beers did you have prior to posting the way it should be at 1am in the morning? LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

bwaahaha good catch J-sohn!!!!! 1:44am though......

Yesterday, 01:44 AM 
catchysumfishy








I've been Infractionized-again


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> so catchy.. how many beers did you have prior to posting the way it should be at 1am in the morning? LOL


I was sober, that was the Problem.....or 1 of them!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

catchy, its ok. we all know how justinsfa likes to throw his opinion out there and call people out...gets made fun of quite a bit. What gives...



justinsfa said:


> Man, where in the WORLD did you get off on that tangent???? *Its catchy's opinion, dont like it, then dont read it.*
> 
> Just because someone doesn't want someone having free range of their land doesnt mean they have something to hide.
> 
> ...





justinsfa said:


> catchysumfishy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey douchestick, Im actually taking 2 GWs hunting with us in the morning. Met them yesterday when they checked us and after talking with them for an hour, we talked them into joining us. I have no problems with game wardens... Ive met a few bad apples, but Ive met 50 times as many good ones....*clever rebuttal.*
> ...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> I was sober, that was the Problem.....or 1 of them!


:slimer:
next time get a cold one,, light a fire, put a mirror on the opposite side of fire,, then drink and yell at yourself! :cheers: :rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

waterspout said:


> :slimer:
> next time get a cold one,, light a fire, put a mirror on the opposite side of fire,, then drink and yell at yourself! :cheers: :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: OK! Mirror's skeer me , especially when i see my self in'em!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

"Get off me ROACH, i was siding with the OP, Are you drunk /stoned or cranial challenged?I responded to the idoits that can not apparently handle their liquor Or their tempers in Deer camp! *sounds definitely as if they have something to hide if they want to TRY and lock the GW's out of their camp*-NO BRAINER on that one ROACH! I didn't attack the OP, just the Ignorant Beer hunters ...I mean Deer hunter's *shooting their mouth's off about hiding from the GW's ! Do YOU have SOMETHING to HIDE ?????* "

BWB the genius speaks up!!! We are so blessed!!! There is where Catchy made the accusation that they had something to hide.... Excellent reading skills man!!! (in case you havent noticed, I'm going heavy on the sarcasm.... I was gonna give you the benefit of the doubt that you would realize that, but I forgot who I was addressing this too)

As I said, I dont have problems with GWs (PS... ours had a great hunt this morning... Had a solid drake hunt!!!) or if them looking around on our property if its necessary.... But Im not going to give them a key to the place...

Would you give a police officer a key to your house just because they can be there if they want to??? Doubt it....

Back to the point though... I was suprised that the topic made such a stir around the fire.... Its the law and there is really no way around it.... I would think that it would be a short lived conversation, whether you like it or not, they have the authority to enter the property.... I cant believe it went on into the next day! Deer management, politics, and topics of the like would be typical to ruffle some feathers....

And in case you didnt notice BWB... Catch was downing us of the younger generation.... the one which you belong too.... just giving him a little stab right back...

Theres your dose of useless jargon for the day! Enjoy!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> "Get off me ROACH, i was siding with the OP, Are you drunk /stoned or cranial challenged?I responded to the idoits that can not apparently handle their liquor Or their tempers in Deer camp! *sounds definitely as if they have something to hide if they want to TRY and lock the GW's out of their camp*-NO BRAINER on that one ROACH! I didn't attack the OP, just the Ignorant Beer hunters ...I mean Deer hunter's *shooting their mouth's off about hiding from the GW's ! Do YOU have SOMETHING to HIDE ?????* "
> 
> BWB the genius speaks up!!! We are so blessed!!! There is where Catchy made the accusation that they had something to hide.... Excellent reading skills man!!! (in case you havent noticed, I'm going heavy on the sarcasm.... I was gonna give you the benefit of the doubt that you would realize that, but I forgot who I was addressing this too)
> 
> ...


Not US , just you! OK, OK this has been disputed enough and ONCE again i have apologized and more than once so Squash it! There are a lot of people that say the Wrong thing and NEVER apologize-I Did, so please learn from that! 
If i'm Wrong then I'm Wrong and i'll admit to it-Done deal ! If y'all want to dis me go ahead but bring it down a notch -to keep kicking after the wrong has been admitted is ....Not good and not appealing! Sorry Pilar but you have fun with it Lol!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

new Deer Lease 2500 acres, BWB , Justinfa , Catchy and Pilar (just for your good luck)have all taken spots, 3 spots left, any takers...... I would pay to be around that campfire one night... ya'll chill out a bit, I need a drink just reading this one.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

regulator said:


> new Deer Lease 2500 acres, BWB , Justinfa , Catchy and Pilar (just for your good luck)have all taken spots, 3 spots left, any takers...... I would pay to be around that campfire one night... ya'll chill out a bit, I need a drink just reading this one.


LOL, i deserved that one! Good stuff-i'm back in chill mode!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

regulator said:


> new Deer Lease 2500 acres, BWB , Justinfa , Catchy and Pilar (just for your good luck)have all taken spots, 3 spots left, any takers...... I would pay to be around that campfire one night... ya'll chill out a bit, I need a drink just reading this one.


hahahahaha... Do we get a kick back for providing the entertainment??? I need get some extra $$ for xmas....

No worries catchy.... just trying to keep ya on your toes Old Man 

And I expect the same right back. Helps to keep me sharp!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> hahahahaha... Do we get a kick back for providing the entertainment??? I need get some extra $$ for xmas....
> 
> No worries catchy.... just trying to keep ya on your toes Old Man
> 
> And I expect the same right back. Helps to keep me sharp!


But But I have NO toes.....:cheers:! Green hed killn lil phart knocker!:cheers:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> But But I have NO toes.....:cheers:! Green hed killn lil phart knocker!:cheers:


After this morning, I'm not sure if I do either!!! They are just now thawing out!!!

I need to find a new hobby..... this playing outside in the cold is getting rediculous...


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

*The 30-06 is a better deer cartridge than the 270!*


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Glad to see Catchy & JustinSFA hugging, but it was more entertaining when y'all were throwing grenades at each other! Maybe Obama will invite you two over for a couple of beers to discuss high fences and such. Now that would be worth watching!!! :cheers:


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

I guess we still don't know what the answer is after the fighting and opinions have been stated. Aren't there any lawyers or game wardens that frequent this site?


----------



## BIG BIRD (Dec 3, 2009)

*GW AUTHORITY*

My cousin is a state game warden in San Antonio, I called him and his response was, just be legal and they will interpret, educate and enforce the law. I once offered a key to one in harper and he chuckled and laughed. He said" son I have been coming in and out of here for 20 years". " jumping fences is great excercise" I'm with you a tough job for not alot of pay either. Imagine if everyone you came across in your job had guns.
BB


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

waterspout said:


> :slimer:
> next time get a cold one,, light a fire, put a mirror on the opposite side of fire,, then drink and yell at yourself! :cheers: :rotfl:


If he bought anymore mirrors to replace the one's he's broke he wouldn't be able to afford the beer.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Ted Gentry said:


> If he bought anymore mirrors to replace the one's he's broke he wouldn't be able to afford the beer.


Man-O-Man......But Cousin TED!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

If I cared I would have responded better, but it is nice to watch the GW experts on these type threads, you have the paranoinds and the GW chuck norris types. This was almost as good as the Super Hunter Photo thread. I just love it when the "I hunt better than you" guys post up.


----------



## redspeckmedic (Jul 14, 2009)

perfect10 said:


> "Hey thanks for the support and i will keep you in mind when we get closer to the decision time. Thanks again."
> 
> If your son is serious about SFA wildlife give me a call or an email. I have been here for seven years and am finishing my masters in a few months. Justin is right, if he enjoys the outdoors this is the best school for him. The are lots of good programs in the state but none of them come close to giving the hands on experience. As an undergraduate alone I was involved in the handling of over 1000 white-tail bucks, harvesting of two years worth of ducks for a study on teal, and spend between 6-9hrs per week in the field durring labs.
> 
> ...


Andy i appreciate the support and i will defiantley keep you guys in mind and if i or my son have any other questions in the near future i will defiantley give ya a shout, thanks again.

It is hard being 8000+ miles away from home making a living for the family and to want to be able to be there to go hunting and fishing all the time with him.:work:

But good ole mom does her best


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

haha, someone should publish this stuff! its quality entertainment... im thinking a skit on SNL would be great!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> haha, someone should publish this stuff! its quality entertainment... im thinking a skit on SNL would be great!


Go to bed boy!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Oceola said:


> *The 30-06 is a better deer cartridge than the 270!*


I've had a lot of bad luck or.. poor shooting with my dads old 30-06, but when I got my own 270... all that was cleared up. 270 Rules! :rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

catchy, yore Christmas present is in the mail... 

sneek peek :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Today, 02:25 AM 
catchysumfishy








I've been Infractionized-again

weren't you told at that time of the morning/night to go outside ,, build a fire,, and talk to the mirror!!!!


----------



## perfect10 (Nov 3, 2009)

redspeckmedic said:


> Andy i appreciate the support and i will defiantley keep you guys in mind and if i or my son have any other questions in the near future i will defiantley give ya a shout, thanks again.
> 
> It is hard being 8000+ miles away from home making a living for the family and to want to be able to be there to go hunting and fishing all the time with him.:work:
> 
> But good ole mom does her best


There's alot to be said for providing him the chance to get is education, I am sure his will be forever grateful to you. 
If he does decide to make a visit in the future put in a phone call to me or the university and have him spend some time with Dr. Kroll. He can really get him fired up about school and wildlife management when he hears about all the crazy stuff he can do if he helps with our deer research.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

regulator said:


> new Deer Lease 2500 acres, BWB , Justinfa , Catchy and Pilar (just for your good luck)have all taken spots, 3 spots left, any takers...... I would pay to be around that campfire one night... ya'll chill out a bit, I need a drink just reading this one.


Bet you would...in all seriousness though, the majority of the time we are only joking around on here. Im sure we would have a hell of a time on a lease together.:wink:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I went and bought some " Makers Mark " just so I could get through this thread,...


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> DEER HUNTERS....Go figure!!!!!


Exactly...these are probably those same deer hunters that sit in a blind an extra hour or drive around in their high racks and later that night tell everyone "Man...we hunted hard today." :rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Exactly...these are probably those same deer hunters that sit in a blind an extra hour or drive around in their high racks and later that night tell everyone "Man...we hunted hard today." :rotfl:


something you two need to learn...

we work hard to get to go hunt


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> something you two need to learn...
> 
> we work hard to get to go hunt


Work hard......Nah ,maybe Drank hard !!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Oceola*  
_*The 30-06 is a better deer cartridge than the 270!*_



Tiny said:


> I've had a lot of bad luck or.. poor shooting with my dads old 30-06, but when I got my own 270... all that was cleared up. 270 Rules! :rotfl:


Gotcha.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

This is kinda like arguing with the wife......starts here and ends up all over the map !


----------



## perfect10 (Nov 3, 2009)

texas8point said:


> This is kinda like arguing with the wife......starts here and ends up all over the map !


Except a would never give you this much Heat about drinking beer around the fire at deer camp. lol


----------



## perfect10 (Nov 3, 2009)

perfect10 said:


> Except a Wife would never give you this much Heat about drinking beer around the fire at deer camp. lol


Fixed it


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

perfect10 said:


> Except a wife would never give you this much Heat about drinking beer around the fire at deer camp. lol


Right??? ***.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Yeah kind of a Midol Moment there.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

By the time we got to this point in the fight she would have long ago told me to go away !


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

texas8point said:


> By the time we got to this point in the fight she would have long ago told me to go away !


"she told me we were spending too much money, and I'd have to quit drinking beer.

Then she spent $65 on makeup.

I asked why I had to give up the things I enjoy, but she doesn't.

She told me she bought the makeup to look good for me.

I told her that was what the beer was for.

I don't think she's coming back"


----------



## BIG BIRD (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know about all of you guys, but I like arguing with my wife! It's sorta like pain it let's you Know your still alive. LOL!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i just want to know where i can get on a beer lease.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> i just want to know where i can get on a beer lease.


It just so happens ...I can hook you up ...Lol! :brew:


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Get off me ROACH, i was siding with the OP, Are you drunk /stoned or cranial challenged?I responded to the idoits that can not apparently handle their liquor Or their tempers in Deer camp! sounds definitely as if they have something to hide if they want to TRY and lock the GW's out of their camp-NO BRAINER on that one ROACH! I didn't attack the OP, just the Ignorant Beer hunters ...I mean Deer hunter's shooting their mouth's off about hiding from the GW's ! Do YOU have SOMETHING to HIDE ????? Back off-i don't have any tolerance for Deer camp idiot's !!! I have my drinks -AFTER the hunt around the nightly camp fire but i can handle my liquor-a lot can't and i have NO tolerance for that! Get on someone else because you WILL NOT WIN with ME!And as for liking to drink their beer , More power to them-i bring Beer with me for my "Good" fellow hunters iced down and ready to drink-IT IS THE ONES THAT HAVE TO BE BABY SITTED and CAN NOT handle their liquor that i despise....They bring camp life down!


I vote we take catchysumfishy out and hang his butt from the highest tree. On a side note He, puto paul, and myself hunted geese and ducks last week at portercreek lodge and had the time of our lives. Catchy didn't even pull out his jr. gamewarden badge. We kept the beer lease down to a minimum as we did the majority of our drinking inside the great hunting lodge they had there. What a great trip and nice to finally meet someone that you've only known thru 2cool by postings and phone calls. I'm still waiting on that 100.00 cash money for making a good post about catchy.


----------

